# Sinamics Control Unit Cu310 Dp



## bernd67 (27 Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich soll demnächst eine Anlage mit o.g. Einheit programmieren.
Leider finde ich bei Siemens kein Handbuch, gsd Datei,Funktionabeschreibung zum downloaden.

Vielleicht kann jeman helfen.

mfg Bernd


----------



## PeterEF (27 Juni 2008)

Das sind die Beitrags-ID vom Siemens-Support die ich hier für Sinamics stehen habe:

Inbetriebnahmehandbuch: 26505242    
Funktionshandbuch: 26547069
Listenhandbuch: 29217393

vor paar Wochen war noch alles gültig, nur der Download hat ewig gedauert...


----------

